# INxx (unsure about type)



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could help me determine my MBTI type.

I am certain I am introverted and intuitive. However, I am close enough between F and T, and between J and P, that I have gotten ambiguous results and have often been able to game the tests according to my projection of how I wished I were at a given time. (For example, I am quite certain I am not an INFJ, but for a time I was able to get INFJ results on internet tests, while not answering in a blatantly dishonest way.)

I will first discuss the two axes in question (F/T, J/P), then the cognitive functions (Fe, Te, etc.), and finally the four possible types that I may be (INxx).

F/T
I generally come across as a thinker to most people. I am not good at comforting people, nor do I enjoy doing so very much. I tend not to express very much appreciation or be very complimentary. It irritates me very much when people bring their feelings into an argument, as if we are supposed to accept their position because of the strength of their feelings, or as if we are supposed to stop what we are saying because they are 'offended'. My first impulse when discussing someone else’s emotion is whether it is rational or not, and if it is not, I tend not to have that much sympathy (eg, if someone is sad because they just initiated a breakup with their significant other). Also, I’m pretty emotionally inexpressive and very uncomfortable discussing my or other people’s emotions. 

However: I am internally a very moody person, and I have a strong longing to be accepted and loved for who I am intrinsically. I hate to be judged according to rational measures (which is, I acknowledge, what I do to others); I also hate to be criticised, and am very sensitive to criticism. I have heard some INTJs say that they do not accept feelings such as love if they are not rationally grounded; I have also heard at least one INTJ say he (or she, I don’t know which since it was on the internet) has no need to love or be loved by anyone. I can’t identify with such sentiments at all. These feelings I have are not rationally grounded, and yet I act on them anyway and they’re very important to me.

J/P:
I know a lot of the things I’m about to list are true of a lot of intuitive judgers, but I may as well list them: my dwelling is perpetually messy and disorganised and I procrastinate on many things. Also, I have had difficulty making decisions, especially important and very consequential ones (such as where to go to uni). I keep thinking about the consequences of making the wrong choice, and can’t seem to stick with one until I’m absolutely forced to. And finally, on occasion, I like days when I don’t have to do anything and there’s no plan. 

On the other hand, I never feel comfortable when I’m procrastinating, and I also don’t feel comfortable working with perceivers because I like there to be a clear, unchanging objective from the outset (whereas I find that, working with perceivers, there’s often a changing objective, or an objective that is fuzzy at first and becomes clear only after we’ve worked on it a little while). I don’t feel comfortable procrastinating (even though I do it) because I can only really feel comfortable when I’m done with such and such a task at hand. Often, to avoid the unpleasant feeling of procrastination, in many of my classes I would do the assignments days or weeks ahead of time, and when in one of my classes this was impossible due to the indeterminacy of the syllabus I was somewhat irritated. (In fact, when I say I procrastinate I should say that’s according to my standard of when I should get things done; I seldom wait until the very last minute to do something, because that’s way too stressful for me.) Finally, I don’t like the idea of having to adapt to something unknown. 

Cognitive Functions:
Fe/Fi : This is the clearest one for me. I don’t identify with Fe at all. I do not mean to offend anyone, but Fe, as Vicky Jo Varner and a few other INFJs have described it, seems rather superficial; the kind of feeling I don’t really like to be around. I don’t like expressing feelings in the way we’re 'supposed to' by tradition or society or whatever. I prefer the inner drive towards authentic self-expression (‘being yourself’) that Fi seems to be about. Vicky Jo said Fe identifies more with 'appropriate', and Fi with 'nice'; I identify much more with 'nice'. Also, I don’t like revealing very much about myself, which Vicky Jo also said Fe likes to do. 

Ne/Ni : This was a little hard to grasp from just the descriptions, but I think I identify with Ni more after doing a little exercise contrasting the two on Vicky Jo’s INFP or INFJ website. Ne seems to be about brainstorming and randomness in thinking (pulling all sorts of possibilities whose relation to anything else is not immediately apparent from the outside), which I can’t do at all. (Vicky Jo’s exercise included questions similar to: think of ten ways to keep from spilling coffee in your car.) Whereas Ni seems more concentrated, internal, and focussed on a particular symbol (again, one of Vicky Jo’s questions was something like: visualize an animal and what it symbolizes for you.) I did a lot better on the Ni exercise.

Te/Ti : Vicky Jo didn’t have a Te/Ti exercise, and the plain old descriptions of the functions confuse me sometimes. I do think often in a very Te way, judging things by objective, empirical measures such as time taken (I used to keep track of the number of books I had read when I was a child, or the number of minutes it would take me to walk to the library). I am also one of those people who would like there to be a blood test for the MBTI, which Vicky Jo said was characteristic of Te people. But Ti is about categorizing, and I do that too, although the other aspects of Ti (defining things’ essences, picking apart ideas to see how they work), I don’t really ‘get’. An INTJ in a video once said (and I don’t know if he was correct or not) that Te people tend to think out loud, and I do this, although usually I do it alone…[nutter]. 

Se/Si : I don’t identify with either very much (naturally), but with both to a degree. I’m not infrequently nostalgic over some environment, and I not infrequently think about how someone resembles someone else I used to know (Si), but I also find it hard to shut out the outside environment, and get distracted easily by stimuli; I’m also sometimes sensately indulgent (Se). 

So, in decreasing order of certitude, I identify with Fi, Ni, Te, S ? (Decreasing order of certitude doesn’t mean order of strength ; ie, I don’t necessarily think Fi is my primary function.)

The Types

INFJ : This is the one of the four possible types I’m most certain that I am not. I don’t want to offend anyone, but after spending some time with INFJs (on the internet), it seems like they express this kind of warmth towards me, without knowing me, that seems a little insincere; then when they get to know me better, they will be judgemental towards me based on their feelings, but in a way that tries still to appear ‘nice’, while reproaching me if I criticise what they’re saying (which I did both because it was irrational, and because it hurt me personally). Like I said, I really don’t identify with Fe at all, so…

INTP : This is the type I second least identify with. INTP seems to be a type that is always thinking in their own head, and thinking for the sake of thinking. I could be wrong. I have an INTP friend, and generally the dynamic is that I will say what I think, and he will find some sort of questionable part of what I just said, and I will try to rescue my overall framework (or be forced to postpone it). 

INFP : This, along with INTJ, is one of two types I identify with. It feels like the lifting of a burden when I get into an INFP room on the internet. I love their affirmation, their near-total acceptance of everyone just as they are. They seem like really lovely people. Of course, I am always haunted by the fact that I am so very terrible that even they would not accept me; furthermore, I don’t know if I can really be as accepting or as affirming as they are.

INTJ : From my cognitive functions analysis, this is the type that fits best (Ni, Te, Fi, Se). However, in contrast to INFPs, I really don’t like being around INTJs (on the internet). I find they tend to be very cold and, frankly, rather arrogant. They’re not the kind of people who seem like they would be affirming or accepting of my inner nature at all, if I revealed it to them (which I hardly would). Like I said above, I’ve heard INTJs say they don’t need love, or that love is invalid if it is not rationally grounded (such as, for example: you should be partners with someone whose values you share, because it makes sense to do so). I’m not like that at all. Also, INTJs seem to be generally libertarians, whereas I’m a statist ; finally, I’m extremely lacking in self-confidence, and I’ve read INTJs are the most self-confident of the types.

Anyway, that’s probably way too long to reasonably expect anyone to read and comment on, but I appreciate any feedback. And again, I hope I didn’t offend anyone. My observations of the various types are based on my interactions with, at most, a few dozens of people, and furthermore a few dozens of people who have consciously defined themselves in a certain way and are in an internet space where they’re aware they should be acting in a certain way.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

You sound rather INTJ. Remember, two people of the same type can be extremely different. You might be INTJ with a strong tertiary, since T/F confuses you (but you're sure about iNtuition). Also, you pay attention to your grammar. Not everyone knows to put a semicolon outside quotation marks. (My Journalism teacher sure doesn't.)

INTJ
*Ni*
Te (need for objectivity and task-orientation)
*Fi*
Se (as inferior; no, you wouldn't identify with it!)

My dad and I are both INTP, but I'm a bit more vocal, defiant, sarcastic. I've always had a wicked sense of humor and strong Ne, but lived in my head. He's a lot quieter, much less sarcastic, but crazily innovative and systematic.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Myexplodingcat. That makes sense.

Like your name by the way.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

DistantNebula said:


> ... Also, I'm pretty emotionally inexpressive and very uncomfortable discussing my or other people's emotions.... However: I am internally a very moody person, and I have a strong longing to be accepted and loved for who I am intrinsically.


Yep that sounds like introverted feeling to me so I agree INTJ diagnosis.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like the way you formatted this post - I may steal it for my own "what's my type" thread 

I'm no expert, but I think you sound more INTJ than INFP. Take that with a grain of salt though


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

Oh, and I like your avatar Bast. Sorry you're depressed.

I visited the Ni/Ne discussion that vel linked to. I was somewhat more confused by this, because while for the most part I identified more with how they were describing Ni, then I came upon this (I don't remember who said it):

_Ne - Uses intuition to process information from the outside world, which is then analyzed and refined into a theory using introverted decision-making function (Ti/Fi)
Ni - Generates ideas or "visions" that are already fully-formed, that the extroverted decision-making functions (Te/Fe) then attempt to make the outside world look like._ 

I don't generally try to make the outside world look like anything, I don't think. Actually, I thought what I generally do is the first thing: process information from the outside world and refine it into a theory. (A lot of the other things people were saying about Ne made it sound like--or seemed to make it sound like--it was not really about refining anything, but about being open to chasing a possibly infinite number of possibilities. I could have read it wrong though.)

Bast, do you by any chance have a link to the PerC cognitive functions test, the results of which you've posted in your signature?

Anyway thanks again all.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Also, I've been getting "4" on enneagram tests over the last couple of days (albeit with 5 close behind), which seems very strange for INTJ.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

DistantNebula said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Oh, and I like your avatar Bast. Sorry you're depressed.


Thank you and thank you.



> Bast, do you by any chance have a link to the PerC cognitive functions test, the results of which you've posted in your signature?
> 
> Anyway thanks again all.


Why yes... at the very top of the page, on the right hand side, there's a picture of three beakers that says "tests" - it's a dropdown menu with all of PerC's tests. Or of course, just go here --> Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I think you are probably an INTJ, though I am no professional, and this is just an opinion. Not all INTJs are full of themselves; that is just a stereotype. I probably share similar political views with you. I have a strong dislike for the free, unregulated market. Anyway, the INTJs who you met on the internet, that have some dislike for attachments, were probably hurt in the past. They're probably resorting to distancing themselves from all emotional attachments rather than dealing with and understanding specific hurts. I couldn't imagine anyone wanting to avoid attachments without a valid reason, of course all personality traits are on a spectrum. Maybe there is a personality that avoids attachments, not because of past trauma, but simply because that is how their personality is hardwired.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

DistantNebula said:


> I visited the Ni/Ne discussion that vel linked to. I was somewhat more confused by this, because while for the most part I identified more with how they were describing Ni, then I came upon this (I don't remember who said it):
> 
> _Ne - Uses intuition to process information from the outside world, which is then analyzed and refined into a theory using introverted decision-making function (Ti/Fi)
> Ni - Generates ideas or "visions" that are already fully-formed, that the extroverted decision-making functions (Te/Fe) then attempt to make the outside world look like._


Ne-users tend to be more hypothetical when they express themselves to outer world.
Ni-users tend to be more decisive when they express themselves to the outer world.
Note that it is "outer world" and not your inner world that it refers to.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

I, too, think that you are an INTJ with a well developed tertiary Fi.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Maethirion makes a good point about INTJs. Actually, I say a few things in the original post about several types that may not generally be true, I just thought they were observations that would be helpful to the task at hand.

My results for two of the tests under the picture of the three beakers:

_Ni - Ne - Ti - Fi - Te - Fe - Si – Se_
_Your tritype is 5w4, 4w5, 1w2_
Hm, I think I took the cognitive functions test incorrectly.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

The cognitive functions test is not good. I'd disregard it if were you.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> The cognitive functions test is not good. I'd disregard it if were you.


Ha, point taken.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

You sound a lot like myself. A while ago I made a thread asking if I was truly an INFP, which came to the rough conclusion that I am. But more recently, I keep asking myself if I'm not an INTJ instead! As a whole, INFPs seem "too nice" and INTJs seem "too cold." I constantly get told I act like a Thinker, but inside I don't feel like one.

I can't help you much, but it's almost refreshing having another INTJ/INFP conflict rather than the usual INxP or INFx one. Hopefully you'll figure it out.

Maybe take a look at Dom-Tert loops?


----------



## Armyr (Mar 18, 2011)

This was super interesting to read. You definitely have more of an INTJ tone, and I can vouch that, yes, there are some asshole-esque INTJ's (INFx types can be assholes on occasion too, believe it or not) I have known a few INTJs who sounded a bit more like you. Weren't totally self-confident, still had feelings they wanted validation for, etc. Just from your description of cognitive functions (especially Ni vs. Ne) you don't sound INFP to me. Trust me, it's a rare INFP who will work that far ahead on assignments. Consistently. Most of us are do-it-the-night-before workers unless it's just really exciting to work on. Also, we will probably love you...INFP's are notorious for crushing on INTJ's, so no worries!

I think that NT types can definitely have the feeling tendencies you speak of, as well as the sensitivity and the need for acceptance. I have seen it in INTP's as well, and even in the occasional ENTP.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks  Few things seem nicer than to be crushed on by an INFP.

Oddly enough, regarding the Dom-Tert loops site, I _have _avoidant personality disorder...


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you're an INTJ.

Also, there's something I'd like to say. There's this whole steretypical vision on INTJs, as megalomaniac villains who don't care for anybody, and sometimes people discard the possibility of being INTJ simply because they can see that they are not jerks as it's stereotypically expected from INTJs to be. However, people like is said on those description happen to be immature, that's all. I myself had/have this problem, I can't relate to most INTJs on the internet. They look just completely arrogant assholes. I feel like, deep inside, I'm very warm hearted, in an almost INFP way. But I can't see how I could be any other type than INTJ. This might be your case as well, I don't know. It's not that hard for INTJs and INFPs be somewhat similar in many ways, just as it's the case with INTPs and INFJs.

Plus, I happen to be just like you, when you talk about the T/F thing and in MANY other ways. I mean, it's even a bit scary. I have as well been struggling to find out my type (and sometimes I doubt if I'm really INTJ), and I also think I'm just too nice in comparison with most INTJs on the internet. And no, INTJs are not so self-confident. On the internet, they may even act like that, but personally they're generally quite insecure, shy and hesitant.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Armyr said:


> ...INFP's are notorious for crushing on INTJ's, so no worries!


Mmmm... that explains a lot.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Pseudonimum said:


> I feel like, deep inside, I'm very warm hearted, in an almost INFP way. But I can't see how I could be any other type than INTJ.


Will you explain this a little more? How do you feel like an INFP? Why can't you be any other type than INTJ?

If you know functional theory, are you more certain about being Ni/Se or Te/Fi? Or both?

Thanks, Pseudo, your post was very honest and a bit enlightening. I'm interested to hear some more of your thoughts if you're willing.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> Will you explain this a little more? How do you feel like an INFP? Why can't you be any other type than INTJ?
> 
> If you know functional theory, are you more certain about being Ni/Se or Te/Fi? Or both?
> 
> Thanks, Pseudo, your post was very honest and a bit enlightening. I'm interested to hear some more of your thoughts if you're willing.


Well, I feel like an INFP because I don't perceive myself being cold with people. Of course, treating people nicely doesn't mean one uses Fi. But besides the fact that I notice other people's feelings, I'm still very faithful to what I think that really matters deep inside. I have no hard times in hugging or being affectionate with people I like and I'm really preoccupied with ethical matters. But I decided that I'm in fact an INTJ, despite of those things, because I have many typical traits ot the type. I really think I'm a dominant Ni, that's how I work internally. I couldn't be an INFP. And then you could say that I might be an INFJ. Yes, that's right, many times I find myself thinking about it. But Fe is something that inexists on me. I really am harsh as its supposed for INTJs to be, I'm quick to critique, I'm organized and disciplined, I do think most people are dumb, I like organizing things, I'm not patient with other people's confusing feelings, I believe in reason, I'm sarcastic, etc. (all those traits are also associated with enneagram's type One)

The first impressions people have of me, personally, not on the internet, is that Te sort of thing: serious, rigid, practical, impersonal, harsh, tough, perfectionist, ready to criticize and skeptical of everything. However, when they get to know me a bit better, they think that I'm a nice, diplomatic person, who won't do any harm.

I hope I answered your questions. If you didn't understand something, just ask or send me a message in my profile. 

(Also, English is not my first language, so... sorry if there's any mistake)


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Pseudonimum said:


> I really think I'm a dominant Ni, that's how I work internally. I couldn't be an INFP. And then you could say that I might be an INFJ. Yes, that's right, many times I find myself thinking about it. But Fe is something that inexists on me.


I can certainly identify with the inexistance of Fe. 

But, I'm interested in how you became sure of your Ni orientation? I am having a bit of a problem understanding the difference between Ne and Ni. From what I can tell, I am Ni dominant, but sometimes a description of how Ne works will seem like me too. And I score high on both on functional tests, generally.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

DistantNebula said:


> I can certainly identify with the inexistance of Fe.
> 
> But, I'm interested in how you became sure of your Ni orientation? I am having a bit of a problem understanding the difference between Ne and Ni. From what I can tell, I am Ni dominant, but sometimes a description of how Ne works will seem like me too. And I score high on both on functional tests, generally.


I decided I'm a Ni because of things like:

- I'm highly aware of what's happening inside my head and how;
- I'm introspective;
- Abstract and theoretical matters oriented;
- I have much control over my impulses, specially physical ones (repressed Se);
- I create links between things with no aparent reason for it, and it's a bit hard to explain how I got there all the way;
- I feel like I can easily change my behavior by focusing in a specific way I'll need to be;
- I believe I deal with the world primarily through subjective and weird impressions (Ni), and then I rationalize and categorize (Te) in order to give them some form and sense.

Sometimes I feel like I behave in a much more extraverted way than I was supposed to, though.

I hope it was helpful.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Somewhat; thanks. Not to put you out, but what are some Ne traits (just to be able to contrast) ?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

what I noticed about Ne is that it throws ideas out there and is really easy to follow. Ni is like asking a question like "what's the best way to do this" or "how could I create something better", and it's like "ah, that's it!" From what I have experienced, Ni gives you insights that you don't know about instantly. Imagine thinking goes on in a box. It's like asking a question, and getting an answer, but the answer is outside the box, but it's about the box or what's in it. You can't see it, in fact, you don't know it consciously. Now you try to explain it/write it down/whatever, thinking then goes on in the box what was outside the box.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> what I noticed about Ne is that it throws ideas out there and is really easy to follow. Ni is like asking a question like "what's the best way to do this" or "how could I create something better", and it's like "ah, that's it!" From what I have experienced, Ni gives you insights that you don't know about instantly. Imagine thinking goes on in a box. It's like asking a question, and getting an answer, but the answer is outside the box, but it's about the box or what's in it. You can't see it, in fact, you don't know it consciously. Now you try to explain it/write it down/whatever, thinking then goes on in the box what was outside the box.


Yep, that's true. Also, Ne is focused on external elements. For instance, a person with a well developed Ne could easily be in a stand-up show, for he/she would make random links with things, but being able to explain how they got there. They like talking freely, in a spontaneous way and often are attracted to point out discrepancies of how a certain thing doesn't fit the whole. A dominant Ne tend to look for general explanations, they usually have their theories for everything, because they want to have some sort of "map of the cosmos", but in a way that is accessible for other people; unlike Ni's, who do look for this "map of the cosmos", but when they find those explanations, it's in a very individualized and maybe technical language, and they'll need first to explain this language of their own.

A dominant Ne would look at a car and say: "Hey, this car looks like my shoes, doesn't it? I mean, it really does. Look. Isn't it funny?" And then people around would probably laugh as well.

A dominant Ni would look at a car and say: "This car reminds me of when in my childhood I've found out that colors exist because of the reflection of light". And no one would understand why he/she said that. Of course, assuming this Ni doesn't have a well developed secundary function.


----------



## Krissie (Apr 9, 2011)

My guess.. INFP.[

My reasoning for INFP is this...INFP's are always wondering "what and who they are." They are never truly satisfied and are forever more "in search of themselves." It is really irritating. 

You stated you felt "more confortable in the INFP" room and that the T people were too cold for you. Absolutely, that is the way T people are, if you were one of those you wouldn't be F. 

I believe you are "P" because you state you live in a perpetual mess but that certain things are organized. The certain things that are organized are what YOU value and INFP's are all about what we value. You never mentioned anything about having "plans" etc..and those J people are alll about having plans and visions of the future. 

You sound like a high functioning INFP. The reason why i say that is because you remind me of myself. Now that I'm a low functioning INFP..you ought to see the state of my disorganization. And the "coldness" that was there in my past is definitely gone totally. I'm all about the love even when i state that I ain't. I accept everyone, but because they don't accept me I have to have boundaries in place now.

I believe you also mention that INTJ's are the most confident and though you sound high functioning, you don't sound confident (always second guessing yourself). Again, that is INFP all the way.

Welcome to INFPhood...(hugz) might as well start to become confortable in your own skin.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Pseudonimum said:


> Yep, that's true. Also, Ne is focused on external elements. For instance, a person with a well developed Ne could easily be in a stand-up show, for he/she would make random links with things, but being able to explain how they got there. They like talking freely, in a spontaneous way and often are attracted to point out discrepancies of how a certain thing doesn't fit the whole. A dominant Ne tend to look for general explanations, they usually have their theories for everything, because they want to have some sort of "map of the cosmos", but in a way that is accessible for other people; unlike Ni's, who do look for this "map of the cosmos", but when they find those explanations, it's in a very individualized and maybe technical language, and they'll need first to explain this language of their own.
> 
> A dominant Ne would look at a car and say: "Hey, this car looks like my shoes, doesn't it? I mean, it really does. Look. Isn't it funny?" And then people around would probably laugh as well.
> 
> A dominant Ni would look at a car and say: "This car reminds me of when in my childhood I've found out that colors exist because of the reflection of light". And no one would understand why he/she said that. Of course, assuming this Ni doesn't have a well developed secundary function.


can't Ni be focused on external elements too? I mean, Ni ideas can exist, so it's not 100% internal. does what I describe (in my previous post) sound like Ni dom or aux?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> can't Ni be focused on external elements too? I mean, Ni ideas can exist, so it's not 100% internal. does what I describe (in my previous post) sound like Ni dom or aux?


Yes, it can. But the tools a Ni uses to understand it are in a language of their own, you know? 

And I'd say it looks much more like a dominant Ni.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Pseudonimum said:


> Yes, it can. But the tools a Ni uses to understand it are in a language of their own, you know?
> 
> And I'd say it looks much more like a dominant Ni.


so would this language be something like "I know this will work", and would seem obvious to the Ni user, but no one else? What would Ni look like as an aux?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> so would this language be something like "I know this will work", and would seem obvious to the Ni user, but no one else? What would Ni look like as an aux?


To the first question, yes. To the latter, I'm not sure...


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

I do appreciate the INFP welcome. But, from most of the arguments made here, and also from the understanding I got of Ni from this post

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/52279-trying-fully-understand-ni.html#post1214739

I am going to say I think I'm an INTJ, albeit perhaps an atypical and/or dysfunctional one. Further comments always welcome, of course ; if you see me somewhere else on PersonalityCafe and think I'm a lunatic for thinking I'm an INTJ, by all means tell me why.


----------



## DistantNebula (Apr 10, 2011)

Oops, never mind


----------



## Aziza (Jul 23, 2010)

For a while I was an INFP then I typed as an INFJ. Recently I typed as an INTP but my F/T and J/P sides are pretty balanced. Which I think is a good thing. I still consider myself an INFJ though.


----------

